# Free self-help services?



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

Is there any free self-help services that anyone can recommend to the forum and myself??? For instance, audio clips from a website that I could put onto my ipod, etc. THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE!

Maybe we can make a list of this if there is one already but here's one I picked up from someone so far in the forum.

http://www.selftherapy.org/listen/

edit*

I realized I posted in the wrong section. Can a moderator move my threaed to the right forum? sorry =(

edit again*
i found some audios if anyone is interested you can private msg me for the links =)


----------

